# went fishing



## frodo (Aug 23, 2016)

Or should i say we were attacked by fish while in the boat. me and my bud
went to the Mississippi river in Vicksburg this morning and put the boat in the water in hopes of doing some cat fishing.

have you evr heard of the Asian carp ?   sons of satin jump up into the boat 
for some reason,  

one of the jumped up, hit Art up side his head, then knocked the fuel line loose
motor stalled,   after the initial shock.  and the WTF? was that  

we tried to restart,  nope,  so we paddled for a 1/4 mile might have been a 1/2 but i think it was closer to 5 miles by the crink in my back.

we were assaulted by a fish.  after the boat cranked up.

we dodge 2 more of the beasts

picture of the carp,,,looks like a 15-20 poundr

and the red welt on arts face


----------



## chrisn (Aug 23, 2016)

bad fishey


----------



## mako1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Check out the youtube videos on Peoria carp hunters

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yhfd9dIkXEk[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 23, 2016)

A fine way to christen your new boat! Think of the bait you saved :rofl:


----------



## havasu (Aug 23, 2016)

Are them things good to eat? Seems like a nice target. Maybe consider a boat skeet shooting competition?


----------



## Chris (Aug 23, 2016)

Asians like to eat carp, I was raised to smash their heads with rocks.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 23, 2016)

havasu said:


> Are them things good to eat? Seems like a nice target. Maybe consider a boat skeet shooting competition?



https://www.nps.gov/miss/learn/nature/carpreci.htm


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 24, 2016)

We cook them real slow in the oven lying on a pine board. About an hour in the oven at 300 and then we throw the fish out and eat the board.


----------



## havasu (Aug 24, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> We cook them real slow in the oven lying on a pine board. About an hour in the oven at 300 and then we throw the fish out and eat the board.



Ya had me going for a few seconds!:thbup:


----------



## frodo (Aug 24, 2016)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faZqIdGi87k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faZqIdGi87k[/ame]


----------



## frodo (Aug 24, 2016)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMw4KW3MzcE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMw4KW3MzcE[/ame]


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 24, 2016)

mmmm...nuthin better then leadbelly carp.:trophy:


----------



## slownsteady (Aug 24, 2016)

Final total: 16 carp and 3 anglers on another boat.


----------



## havasu (Aug 25, 2016)

That looks like fun!


----------

